# 10 weeks 600/test e log



## dirtydogs (Dec 6, 2013)

Decided to follow the guide on the cycle forum.

This is my second injectable. First was test prop at 575/week.

Got a lot of lean gains and through it pretty unscathed.

I'm 30 y/o presently around 185 lbs. I know that's light, and my normal is about 205. I ride my bicycle about 8 miles to and from work which makes getting back up to weight pretty tough. On the bright side, those 35 min spins will be a perfect cardio routine through the cycle I believe.

First shot was today at 15:00 1200 for a front load, and by gym time at 20:00 I was already sore and achy. I got test-flu and pip during the first week or so of last cycle so I'm guessing this is some sort of placebo reaction. either way, feels good to be gettin on it again.

So Thursday the 5th December: 
Traps and shoulders
-4 x15/12/12/8 dumbbell lateral and forward raise combined. 
-4x 8/12/12/10 dumbbell slightly bent trap raises
-4x 6/8/9/12 close hand preacher bar trap raises
-4x 12/12/18 single hand cable lateral raises
-4x 15 outward superset inward no rest cable rotator cuff contractions

yah I know that's not the right name for some of these but I think yall get the idea.

anything else I should include?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 6, 2013)

10 weeks on a long ester test just aint long enough..atleast 12-14 weeks


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 6, 2013)

Iv ran sust 2 times now and I feel gains Arnt made till the last 2 weeks. Run that shit longer. If possible 

And what is your goal here? Cut or bulk?


----------



## goodfella (Dec 6, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> 10 weeks on a long ester test just aint long enough..atleast 12-14 weeks



Follow this^^


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 6, 2013)

I have enough gear to run it for 12 so I'll do that.

Goal is to put on about 20 lbs of lasting lean muscle. Stay below 12% body fat.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 6, 2013)

10-12 wks its just starting.. I run all long esters 16-18 wks if bloods check out good..


----------



## Azog (Dec 6, 2013)

12weeks is better than 10, but 14+ is what I like best for long esters.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2013)

dirtydogs said:


> I have enough gear to run it for 12 so I'll do that.
> 
> Goal is to put on about 20 lbs of lasting lean muscle. Stay below 12% body fat.



Is your goal for this cycle or just in general? I ask bc 20lbs of skeletal muscle in 12wks isn't realistic


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 6, 2013)

My base weight is roughly 205...I got in a car accident and dropped to 185 from the injuries. I think with muscle memory getting back to 205 is doable...your right though, I doubt it will be all skeletal or completely, but I wanna see just how far I can push this.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2013)

dirtydogs said:


> My base weight is roughly 205...I got in a car accident and dropped to 185 from the injuries. I think with muscle memory getting back to 205 is doable...your right though, I doubt it will be all skeletal or completely, but I wanna see just how far I can push this.



Nothing wrong with making goals that require you to give 110%, I do all the time. If I don't make my goals difficult enough to achieve I'll procrastinate lol. Good luck and keep us posted with progress reports. Best of luck and safe cycle DirtyDogs


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 6, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Nothing wrong with making goals that require you to give 110%, I do all the time. If I don't make my goals difficult enough to achieve I'll procrastinate lol. Good luck and keep us posted with progress reports. Best of luck and safe cycle DirtyDogs



Thx bro...I'm pumped about this one!


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 7, 2013)

Day 2: chest
Woke up today, whole body achy and sore. Sensitive and the four injection sites are brutal. I thought TestE was supposed to be less painful, I'm guessing the sheer volume of frontloading 1200 is the kicker here. What do I know though...

Inclined Bench: 5x 20/12/8/12/10 (had to drop weight embarrassingly low to get through this)
Inclined Dumbell Press/Twist (from palms in to palms down to hit upper legs) : 3x 12/12/10
Flat Bench: 4x 12/10/6/13 (again weight was embarrassing for me, but the contractions were on point)
Flat Dumbbell Press (palms down to palms inward to target lower center pec) : 3x12/10/10
Chest Dips: 4x 12/12/12/10
(Normally I do these weighted with 25 lbs and supper set with closed grip medicine ball push ups but couldnt even manage one...again embarrassing but the contractions were insane and I was completely tapped by the end)


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 7, 2013)

Day 3: Back Day
Close grip rows: 5x 20/20/15/12/10 
Wide grip t-bar rows: 4x 15/12/12/10
Close grip pull downs: 4x 10/10/12/12
Wide grip pull downs: 4x 12/12/10/8
Cable 1-handed D-Bar row+twist 3x 20/20/15


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 7, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> 10-12 wks its just starting.. I run all long esters 16-18 wks if bloods check out good..


agreed, 12-14 weeks sucks, id run it from 16-20 weeks, knock 1 cycle a year, or bridge to next cycle with something like var


----------



## stonetag (Dec 7, 2013)

12 weeks min. on the long ester Dog, seems everybody would agree with that. Have you thought about lowering your reps per set? try pushing/pulling more weight with the lower reps, basic lifts for gains right? I agree with doc that 20lbs is a jump, if your healthy lift heavy with form in check.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow 10 weeks too short... ugh I myself was going to run a test e/dbol cycle for about 10 on the test.. I should up that myself you guys think?


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 8, 2013)

stonetag said:


> 12 weeks min. on the long ester Dog, seems everybody would agree with that. Have you thought about lowering your reps per set? try pushing/pulling more weight with the lower reps, basic lifts for gains right? I agree with doc that 20lbs is a jump, if your healthy lift heavy with form in check.



I'm going to go at least 12 and I have enough gear for 16 if I decide to. Gonna have to find some hcg if I go that long though. And probably var for the come down prior to pct.

I normally go heavy weight low reps. This first week ive been just getting as much sweat in as possible. Like I said, my weights have been embarrassing but I just haven't been able to output the force I'm used to. My flat bench is normally 275 for 10. This week I was at 185 for 12 and had to drop weight to do the next set.

Doing legs today so I'm getting hyped about working the last of these knots out of my quads and glutes. I'm tellin you the pip from the first days injections was surprising. I think worse than any i had from prop, and going on 3 days it's also longer than the usual. Whatever though, toughen up, tighten up, and cowboy the f**k up.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 8, 2013)

dirtydogs said:


> I'm going to go at least 12 and I have enough gear for 16 if I decide to. Gonna have to find some hcg if I go that long though. And probably var for the come down prior to pct.
> 
> I normally go heavy weight low reps. This first week ive been just getting as much sweat in as possible. Like I said, my weights have been embarrassing but I just haven't been able to output the force I'm used to. My flat bench is normally 275 for 10. This week I was at 185 for 12 and had to drop weight to do the next set.
> 
> Doing legs today so I'm getting hyped about working the last of these knots out of my quads and glutes. I'm tellin you the pip from the first days injections was surprising. I think worse than any i had from prop, and going on 3 days it's also longer than the usual. Whatever though, toughen up, tighten up, and cowboy the f**k up.



That a kid! dive in and cowboy the f**k up ( say that a lot around my neck of the woods) yeah that damn testpp! not much a guy can do run the pin under hot water for few, very slow push, message the hell outta the area, all the usual shit.


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 8, 2013)

stonetag said:


> That a kid! dive in and cowboy the f**k up ( say that a lot around my neck of the woods) yeah that damn testpp! not much a guy can do run the pin under hot water for few, very slow push, message the hell outta the area, all the usual shit.



Yah it's my slogan. Gonna warm the vial next shot. Maybe that matters, I doubt much though


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 9, 2013)

Day 4: Legs
Lunges: 3x 15/each leg
Squats (ass to heels): 4x 8/6/4/8
Straight leg deadlifts: 4x 12
Leg press: 5x12/8/4/8/12
Quad extensions: 3x 12/each leg seperately


----------



## Jada (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice log u got goin on, will follow


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 10, 2013)

Day 5, Monday: rest day/pin
300mg in each delt.
The protocol said do 300 on the second pin. Guess I'm impatient. Feelin it today though. By day 4 injection site pain and flu symptoms had completely subsided. Woke up this morning feeling like i was hit by a bus both delts are noticeabley agitated and sore. And my flu symptoms are back. Never did test e so maybe this is common. But even on prop with 3 ml injections it wasnt this painful.

...live and learn...

Can't wait to get off work. Either doing traps and shoulders again, if I can work it. Or heavy chest and abs.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm into brother.my first test run I was going to do 12 weeks ended up taking it to 16 and I'm glad I did.


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 11, 2013)

Day 6: traps and shoulders and biceps.
Dumbbell raise (front to lateral to front and down) 4x 30/15/15/12
Dumbbell bent arm trap raises (awkward as shit but effective): 4x 12
Cable rope trap raises: 4x 20/15/15/12
Cable D bar double rear trap extensions: 4x 10
Bent over dumbbell rear delt contractions: 4x 12
Cable straight bar curls: 4x 20/15/12/10
Seated incline double open hand curls: 4x 12/12/10/08
Standing alternating grip dumbbell curls super set with hammer grip curls: 3x 8/6 7/6 8/6


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 12, 2013)

Beginning of week two: just pinned 300 in the glute. Feeling pretty stout at the moment. I know it's early for enth but I've put on about 10 pounds. I guess that is from diet and concentration more than gear.

So beginning of week 2 stats:
195lbs
10% body fat
Dont want to post strength stats yet because it's freaking embarrassing. I think I'll max at the next rotation through my routine. Hopefully have something to brag about by then


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 22, 2013)

Week 2 was pretty false. 

Week 3 actual. 
190.5 lbs
Aggression and strength are almost normal.
Test flu is gone but the pip is still pretty unbearable.
I'm doing 2.5 mile jog to and from the gym to manage water weight. Starting aromasin at 12.5 e3d on Monday. 

On a side note. The scale was off. I knew it wasn't right but wanted to believe lol. Guess I'll see how far I can come from here. 15 lbs to go, 10 weeks to get there...oh have some teen ace on the way. Not sure how to incorporate or if I should just wait till next cycle. Any advice?


----------



## DF (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd save the tren for another cycle.  Tren can have a pretty negative effect on cardio stamina.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 24, 2013)

You prob won't see much if any strength gains on wk2.. I usually dnt see any strength gains till wk5-6.. thts y I use dbol now..lol


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 24, 2013)

DF said:


> I'd save the tren for another cycle.  Tren can have a pretty negative effect on cardio stamina.



Got excited and hadn't checked back so last night I pinned 50 of the ace...so far nothing. I haven't had it before so I figured do 50 eod for a few weeks just to see how it works. If the cardio goes too far down I'll drop it though. 

On that note I've been running 2.5 miles to and from the gym. Really kills but I love the sweat from it


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 24, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> You prob won't see much if any strength gains on wk2.. I usually dnt see any strength gains till wk5-6.. thts y I use dbol now..lol



Yah I'm half way through week 3 and the strength is on point but nothing to brag about yet.

Weight is holding at the low 190's.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 24, 2013)

dirtydogs said:


> Yah I'm half way through week 3 and the strength is on point but nothing to brag about yet.
> 
> Weight is holding at the low 190's.



Yeah brother, just like jyoung said........strength will be there around week 5-6, no rush just have patience and continue to train hard, eat good, get rest.  The reason we advised you to take it longer then 10 weeks is because of it not really kicking in until week 5.....Keep it up man!


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 24, 2013)

Thx bro. I


----------



## dirtydogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Week 7:
Weight holding at 200
Dropped the tren ace because it was killing my hairline even at small dosages. Sucks because I immediately noticed the strength difference.

Start hcg next week Mon & Thur

Other than that just trucking along. Difference is noticeable. But I still want to add another 10 lbs before pct. Hopefully I'll settle back to 200 after all said and done.


----------

